# Good plucking machines?



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Has anyone used a good duck plucking machine? If so did you like it or think it was worth it. I have been looking at them a little but don't really know much about them and haven't found anyone thats used them.


----------



## Fordman7795 (Sep 9, 2007)

never used one. This is supposed to pluck them so you can cook the bird whole?


----------



## Quaaack (Nov 22, 2007)

I've never used one. You can buy just the "bit" that will fit into a drill or the whole unit motor and all. Basically it is a little squirrel cage with rubber nipples on it that grip and remove the feathers.

The only time I eat a whole bird is when I'm at a fancy dancy resturant, and even then most chefs are just using the breast.


Just breast your birds out and save the coin for ammo, deeks, or mounts.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

plucked a mallard by hand last week. Probably took 15 minutes. I did it while waiting for the school bus to drop my son off. 

Neat thing about the UP if you sit in your driveway and pluck a duck no one thinks its strange. 

looking forward to cooking the bird at thanksgiving.


----------



## Rodbuster (Feb 14, 2005)

Dang, you made one heck of a head shot!! Or did you wack it in the head with a nine iron on the golf course??:lol: God knows it was warm enough the last couple days for a round of golf, probably would see more birds there too......


----------



## bob alfieri (Jan 9, 2006)

A good plucking machine should be built a little on the stockier side not to tall strong arms short finger nails as to get the pin feathers easier.Also a plus would be strong teeth in case your into trapping can chew the skins to make them softer.These machines are rare in these parts so I would say you would need to start your search south way down south.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Ducknaked plucker!
Smoke


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> plucked a mallard by hand last week. Probably took 15 minutes. I did it while waiting for the school bus to drop my son off.
> 
> Neat thing about the UP if you sit in your driveway and pluck a duck no one thinks its strange.
> 
> looking forward to cooking the bird at thanksgiving.


Thats a tasty looking dish there. Two years ago northwood and I shot a thanksgiving day limit of greenheads and decided to pluck them all for a big feast of roasted duck. Three hours and many beers later we were done.  We tried the boil and dunk method, didn't work great, but it loosened up the pin feathers a touch.


----------



## PerchOnly (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

I know some gentleman that pluck every duck they shoot and it's a bunch believe me. They dry pluck by hand and then they have a vat full of parafin wax liquified or heated. After the initial plucking, they dip them into the vat of hot parafin and wait a few minutes for it to cool down. Peel off the parafin and viola pin feathers gone. They continue to use the same wax, just strain it once in a while to remove the mojority on the pin feathers flosting around in the wax. Next time reheat and use it again.

I know some dudes down south that will pluck them right where we're hunting. They just do it between flocks if they want some plucked. Passes the time a bit while your waiting for more birds to work. Plus the mess stays out in the marsh or flooded timber and not in your yard. I still like the commercial pluckers but they are expensive. About $500.00 last time I drooled over one.

"Get picken we've got a bunch more to go!"

Smoke


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I like the idea of plucking birds, especially when I get sick of the usual duck stir fry's, but man they got a lot of feathers.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Anyone ever watch a kid pull stuffing out of a pillow?? I bet you dollars to donuts they'd like pulling feathers off a duck...........Daniel Axford Elementary here I come.......he he he:evil: Wonder how the teacher would feel about me dropping off a few limits of greenheads a couple times a week.


----------



## Rod W (Dec 23, 2009)

chuckinduck said:


> I like the idea of plucking birds, especially when I get sick of the usual duck stir fry's, but man they got a lot of feathers.


 AND, Roast Duck is by far the MOST DELICIOUS and by plucking the ducks we get to eat the thighs which are the very best of the best and oh so tasty!!!! Roast Duck wrapped in bacon, stuffed with orange/apple slices, dipped in orange sauce----You will have a new favorite!!!
New to this site,but a connoiseur of Roast Duck


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

Rod W said:


> AND, Roast Duck is by far the MOST DELICIOUS and by plucking the ducks we get to eat the thighs which are the very best of the best and oh so tasty!!!! Roast Duck wrapped in bacon, stuffed with orange/apple slices, dipped in orange sauce----You will have a new favorite!!!
> New to this site,but a connoiseur of Roast Duck


Good first post and welcome!


----------



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

It's a labor of love.

I'm a big fan of Duck a l'orange, espescailly with the orange zest.

Guess you could modify it to just the breasts.

Nonetheless, a whole duck is pretty special. I often cook extra and take one to work for lunch, and watch everybody drool. :corkysm55


----------



## Rod W (Dec 23, 2009)

Check out the Easy Pluck on any search engine, pluck a duck in less than 2 minutes 
ROD


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Fordman7795 said:


> never used one. This is supposed to pluck them so you can cook the bird whole?


This is too funny! I just did a google search of 'duck plucking machine' because I know a certain someone who has been slaughtering ducks recently and the first thing that comes up is a thread here that my own son has posted too.


----------



## Stiny357 (Nov 8, 2009)

A friend of mine raises chickens and built himself a plucking machine. I used for a few geese and it worked great. You still have to dip them in hot water until the feathers are loosened and then they go for a 45-60 second spin in the machine and they are pretty much bare. There were still a few pin feathers to get but, as was stated earlier, the machine also "buffed" up the skin and made it look really good, just like a storebought bird. 
I will try to get some info on where he got the plans and parts and put it up here.


----------



## lonzo (Oct 12, 2010)

look up whiz banger on u tube you can do up to 4 birds in 2 minutes search it and you can fin drawings on making your own out of a old washing machine


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

...but I'm old, cantankerous, and break down alot. does that count?

I find the old hand works the best. Less mess, more thorough.


----------

